# Crunch goes the goat!



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

I just had one of the worst days of my life. I drove from Minneapolis to Idaho last week and have really had a great time driving my new '06 M6 QS/Red with 18's. I spent 3 hours yesterday detailing the interior, cleaning and polishing every square inch of leather and applying armor-all everywhere. I was driving into town today and slowed for traffic only to get plowed in the rear by a 17 year old kid in an old Golf. What a nightmare. The back bumper is mangled, the exhaust is pushed in at least 3 inches crimping it to the point of no return. I don't know about the frame. The trunk still opens and closes, so MAYBE it's not totaled. I have to go back to Minneapolis soon and have to leave it here at a body shop while I go away. Of course I'm not at fault for the accident, but I DON'T have my car and life goes on. Any advice from any others who have had their car nailed from behind would be appreciated. I hear the body shop in town is good, but I don't want to get stuck with a half-assed repair with no recourse. Thanks for all the help and support!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*OUCH, sorry to hear this. I would have been charged with assault. 

Get your car shipped to a body shop OF YOUR CHOICE AT HIS EXPENSE. Do not settle for a local shop to appease his insurance company, if he has one especially if you don't know this shop. Contact your insurance carrier they SHOULD go to bat for you. I hope you had a police investigation done, cause if you didn't his insurance will somehow try to blame you. Your word against his.

Be aggressive and not passive. He's liable. Demand to get it shipped to a shop YOU WANT. Good Luck. *


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *OUCH, sorry to hear this. I would have been charged with assault.
> 
> Get your car shipped to a body shop OF YOUR CHOICE AT HIS EXPENSE. Do not settle for a local shop to appease his insurance company, if he has one especially if you don't know this shop. Contact your insurance carrier they SHOULD go to bat for you. I hope you had a police investigation done, cause if you didn't his insurance will somehow try to blame you. Your word against his.
> 
> Be aggressive and not passive. He's liable. Demand to get it shipped to a shop YOU WANT. Good Luck. *



:agree 100%


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*his fault*

Yes, this kid just wanted to swap insurance info and get going, I insisted he wait for the police, we did and he got a ticket for following too close. I'm in the clear that way. My main concern is how will this affect my new car warranty? I need the job done right but am afraid of problems down the road without any warranty coverage. Anybody with experience in these matters please respond. Thanks so much.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i was worried about the same thing with my car when the buzzards decided to beat me up. get the shop you want and a good excuse would be so you can inspect the work without having to drive miles to check it out. good luck with the repairs.:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

fiddler_red said:


> Yes, this kid just wanted to swap insurance info and get going, I insisted he wait for the police, we did and he got a ticket for following too close. I'm in the clear that way. My main concern is how will this affect my new car warranty? I need the job done right but am afraid of problems down the road without any warranty coverage. Anybody with experience in these matters please respond. Thanks so much.


*IMO..... Get it done at a GM approved body shop. Most dealers have their own body shops or will refer you to one they recommend and deal with. Most body shops only guarantee their work for a year or so. Talk to your dealer about the warranty. DO NOT under any circumstances let this kid off the hook for anything. Cut him no breaks. It could end up costing you in the long run. If you are unsure of a quality body shop let your dealer direct you. Damage is not covered under the 3/36. The damage will be guaranteed by the body shop for a specified period of time. *


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *IMO..... Get it done at a GM approved body shop. Most dealers have their own body shops or will refer you to one they recommend and deal with. Most body shops only guarantee their work for a year or so. Talk to your dealer about the warranty. DO NOT under any circumstances let this kid off the hook for anything. Cut him no breaks. It could end up costing you in the long run. If you are unsure of a quality body shop let your dealer direct you. Damage is not covered under the 3/36. The damage will be guaranteed by the body shop for a specified period of time. *


see what one the dealer goes to, it will probably be really good, and take it to them AFTER you talk to them about affecting your warranty, and only if it does not affect you warranty

06, brazen, 6M, GM special event vechicle, not released till 4/07


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Do not sign any agreement with his insurance carrier until after the car is fixed and you are 100% satisfied. Not even medical waivers. Don't even talk to them at length. When the ***holes call you up with a settlement offer for the car, start talking about neck pain and let them know you intend to seek medical attention (whether you do or not). The medical waiver can become a bargaining chip with the sleazeoids. It's unfortunate that you can't deal honestly with these guys but you need to give yourself every lever possible with these unscrupulous bastards.

I'm not advocating insurance fraud. I'm just advocating very aggressive negotiating tactics. Make them think they're dodging a bullet on medical costs even if the gun isn't loaded. They'll feel like they won something and might be more willing to give on repair costs.

I've been rear ended at low speed about a half dozen times. The damage has never been that bad. Often, the bumper brackets under the plastic cover absorb much of the abuse. But, go over the car carefully with the repair shop. Look for changes in panel gaps, subtle buckling of sheet metal, etc. Also pop open the trunk, take everything out including the liner and look for signs of buckled sheet metal inside.

It sucks, but this is all too common.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Make sure your body shop pulls every stitch of material out of the trunk then has someone look inside the trunk while somebody else shines a shop light into the wheel wells. The welds between the floor and body panels in these cars suck -- and they've probably broken -- meaning you might have big time water leaks later on.


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*thanks*

I appreciate the advice from all of you. As it stands now, my car is in a body shop recommended by many friends in town. He's GM approved and has an excellent reputation locally. He's a specialist on exotics and vintage vehicles owned by the local well-to-do. The diagnosis is a $4500 repair job, busted bumper, bent trunk lid, bent trunk floor, and bent left exhaust pipe. The kid's insurance is paying 100%, but I still have no car for another week or so and have to fly back there to pick it up. I could have it delivered, I suppose, but I really want to drive it! You all know what I'm talking about. So, the only problem now is getting his insurance to cover my flight and interim rental car. They are very resistant. I'll keep picking at them and get a lawyer on my side if need be. Thanks again for all the help and support!


----------

